# BEW & RED????



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

I was curious what colors you would get if you bred a Blue Eyed White with just BEW in its pedigree to a Red with just Red in its pedigree?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you would get BEW, REW is a solid color just like white.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

So Red eyed white babies? No red? where does the REW come into play?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

Basic Blue Eyed White Genetics - The Blue Eyed White (BEW) is as it states â a white rabbit with blue eyes. It has nothing to do genetically with the Red Eyed White (REW) as many people would believe. It is a colour in its own right.
Blue Eyed White Genetics made easy
The gene that is responsible for the production of the blue eye is called the Vienna gene and it is present in ALL rabbits. The Vienna gene shown in a genotype using the letters VV. A rabbit which is not visually a Blue Eye (and does not have any Vienna breeding behind it) or a carrier of Blue Eye, has two dominant Vienna genes (VV) The gene ONLY comes into play when the recessive gene appears.
The recessive gene is depicted in the genotype with a lower case v - (v). When two recessive genes marry up you will see the resulting baby is a Blue Eyed White (vv). If only one gene is present in the rabbits genetic makeup it will be a carrier (Vv).
Carriers show themselves in different forms. Some have small white patches of fur on their body (mainly on the head or front legs) but some have further white patches on other parts of the body. Some BEW carriers do not show the white marks at all. If a baby is produced in a litter from a BEW to another coloured rabbit â lets say a black â and a coloured baby is born, it will carry the Vienna gene for sure, even if it does not have any visual signs of it.
The carrier of the Vienna gene has had many names over the years and we see different ideas of what it should be called from country to country. I like to call them Vienna Carriers but some people call them Sports, others Vienna Marks. It matters not what they are called, as long as we understand the genetic makeup of the rabbit in question.
Mating two BEWâs together will ensure a FULL litter of BEWâs. The reason for this is the BEW has two recessive genes on the Vienna allele (vv). When (vv) and (vv) are mated together ALL you will be able to produce is (vv) BEW. As has been previously explained there is only room for two genes on the allele and both of them in this case will be recessive.
If you mate a BEW (vv) to a Vienna Carrier (Vv) you will expect in the litter 50% to be BEW and 50% to be carriers.
If you mate two Vienna carriers together (Vv x Vv) you will expect 25% BEW (vv), 25% Normal ((VV)) (not carrying Vienna at all) and 50% Vienna carriers (Vv).

info from Ruskin Miniature Lops


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

ohhhhh, alright.

thanks...

Im still a bit confused but it helped!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> So Red eyed white babies? No red? where does the REW come into play?


REW is like having a couch cover on your couch. You might have a red couch but have it covered with a white couch cover.

The genetics for the red rabbit would still be there....but the REW genetics masks it and "covers" the rabbit with white.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

SO, there is no chance of red babies? JUST REW? Or could BEW come out?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

You will most probaly get REW & BEW kits, but not just BEW, to get BEW it needs to be BEW x BEW.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

ok, I was just curious  thanks


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

Genetics - confusing


----------



## sheandg (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the rabbit you are asking about is red in coat color? Not a REW right?

If so if you bred a BEW to a solid red rabbit with no vienna gene in its background you would end up having a litter of that carries the vienna gene. Depending on what the BEW has in it's background (further back in its genetics) could play in what comes out. Most likely you would have some reds or chestnuts (agoutis) that might be vienna marked ( white on them somewhere)

here is a litter that was a BEW dad and a solid tort mom. I got a rainbow of color. tort, blue tort, orange, broken orange and 2 broken torts. It looks like the BEW was a broken. You can see on the solids they are vienna marked with the white on their heads. This makes them nonshowable. One reason to breed bew to colored rabbits is to either improve on the type or create more BEW.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

No she means REW (Red-Eyed-White)


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

I was talking about breeding a BEW BLUE EYED WHITE to a RED a solid bright bred, NOT REW RED EYED WHITE


----------



## sheandg (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought that was what you meant.......


is your goal to get more BEW?


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

Im not breeding, this is in theory  Im just wishing lol These are my imaginary bunnies and my imaginary breeding program :nod


----------



## whaleyk98 (Sep 24, 2010)

You wont get BEW unless the red carried the gene. If you mate BEW to a RED you will get vienna marked babies.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

what would I get if I bred a BEW to a Black that carried chocolate?

and

what would I get if I bread a Black that carried chocolate to a red?


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

or a BEW to a blue? or a Black to a blue?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

Blue is a recessive gene, black is dominant.
You will get black kits.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> I was talking about breeding a BEW BLUE EYED WHITE to a RED a solid bright bred, NOT REW RED EYED WHITE


Sorry it is 5am and I been awake all night


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> *Whiskerz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was talking about breeding a BEW BLUE EYED WHITE to a RED a solid bright bred, NOT REW RED EYED WHITE
> ...


lol its ok, im SO hungry...

ww, that has nothing to do with this:rollseyes


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 24, 2010)

Hypothetical breedings don't work too well since it depends entirely on what the specific rabbits carry.

But in general, BEW bred to anything will give you VM's of the color you bred it to.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 24, 2010)

lol thanks guys 

I can dream... :rollseyes


----------



## pamnock (Sep 26, 2010)

It depends on what the BEW is carrying as well as recessives the red is carrying. The most likely color from this cross is mismarked Chestnut.


----------

